# Vibe Yellowfin 100 Review (Video)



## DaggerYak (Aug 1, 2013)

This is a review and philosophy of use video of my vibe yellowfin 100 kayak. This 10' yak has been my creek, river, pond... aka "creekboat" this year and it's got a lot of perks. Hope ya'll like it! :thumbsup:


----------

